# Our new additions



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I told you we couldn't help ourselves. Here they are, brought them home today.

Reese, 8 weeks old blue eyes









Lucy our new bottle baby, 4 weeks old









Reese and her mother









Lucy and her mother


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so cute.....the first goatie is very vebal and is demanding something...LOL :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are adorable!   So cute!!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Reese is very vocal. She is not happy about leaving mom. She is a full blooded ND and Lucy is a full blooded Nubian.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! Are they registered?


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

No they are not registered. I wish that Lucy was because her mother is beautiful and has a great udder.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

they are beautiful


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

We almost ended up with even mor goats when we picked them up. This farm has some beautiful Nubian kids and she sold us ours for $75. I was really tempted by a buckling and a couple of doelings. The good news is she is within 1/2 hour of home, so I can get more when I am ready.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, what an expression on Lucy! Congrats on all! Great on being so close to the farm. I would totally not be able to resist more.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats!! They are so cute!  Lucy is a full blooded Nubian? The reason I ask is because when I seen the pics I thought she was a Nubian/Alpine cross...


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes she is a full blooded Nubian. We saw both the parents. The farm we got them from does not even have Alpines. She has Pygmies, Nigerian Dwarfs, Lamanchas and some Pygmy/ND crosses. Lucy's mother is a very large Nubian, when I saw her I was thinking a child could ride her.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Aww...what cuties.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous! Congrats! :leap: and everyone knows I have an obsession with buckskins... :wink:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

SO CUUUUTTTEEEEEE


----------

